# How are most of you separating your magazines for different guns?



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought my second hand gun and am trying to find an easy way to quickly distinguish which magazines go to which gun. 
I was thinking about a little paint in the bottom of one but thought it might look cheesy. Any suggestions?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=233848


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL, no offense at all is intended.....but I (at this point) only own one gun of any particular make, so I just know what magazines go with what gun. I guess I might feel differently if I ever get to the point that I own 3 springfield XD's or something.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I number my mags with fingernail polish.

M&P45 = White
M&P9 = Red
etc.

edit: I mark the side not the base.

You can also write the gun name on them.
I believe laquer loaded pens are available from auto body paint stores and or hobby shops.

If you decide you no longer want them marked a little laquer thinner removes it in seconds.

tumbleweed


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

TOF said:


> I number my mags with fingernail polish.
> 
> M&P45 = White
> M&P9 = Red
> ...


I like that idea, at the range it won't be a problem but I have the guns in a safe and in the event I needed one for personal defense knowing which mag goes to which gun quickly would be helpful.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have containers for different weapons, For HD,SD all the handguns use the same mags so it is not a problem.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I keep the mags with the guns. You should have one loaded and ready for a defense situation, especially since it is in a safe. TOF has a good suggestion too.:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I store two different handguns and loaded spare magazines for each in a safe, I just keep them in separate locations and I'm consistently meticulous about it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> I number my mags with *fingernail polish*.


Is this one of those "don't ask, don't tell" situations? :anim_lol:
Sorry, it's early and I couldn't resist.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't see how a gun locked in a safe would be of much help for personal defence.
Asking the bad guy to wait a minute so you can get your gun from the safe doesn't sound like it would work to me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

WinM70 said:


> I don't see how a gun locked in a safe would be of much help for personal defence.
> Asking the bad guy to wait a minute so you can get your gun from the safe doesn't sound like it would work to me.


It depends on the what type of "safe" you have the pistol in. A 500lb combination lock or a pistol safe with a four digit code or fingerprint.

I like a couple of handguns ready as long as they are in some type of safe or on my person.

Sorry, didn't mean to treadjack or get off subject. My bad.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

WinM70 said:


> I don't see how a gun locked in a safe would be of much help for personal defence.
> Asking the bad guy to wait a minute so you can get your gun from the safe doesn't sound like it would work to me.


With kids I can't leave it in the night stand, I use a gun safe that has the 4 finger buttons, I can get in to it in about 10 seconds. With my dog as the first line of defense I should have a few seconds to grab the gun.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

omegajb said:


> With kids I can't leave it in the night stand, I use a gun safe that has the 4 finger buttons, I can get in to it in about 10 seconds. With my dog as the first line of defense I should have a few seconds to grab the gun.


That is my exact thinking. A 7 yr old boy, 12 yr old girl and a dobie.

Sorry, didn't mean to treadjack or get off subject. My bad.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

oh, you meant the dog! (one less "o"):anim_lol: :smt033

the paint sounds good to me, but I would think, just stacking in an organized manner would work for me. I keep my tools in a particular order, why not magazines too?


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Try This*

Buy the trays at local hardware store and use a lable maker.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> Is this one of those "don't ask, don't tell" situations? :anim_lol:
> Sorry, it's early and I couldn't resist.


Dang, there you go again Todd. Can't a guy wear toenail polish to match his gun markings without you guy's picking on him??



tumbleweed


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Dang, there you go again Todd. Can't a guy wear toenail polish to match his gun markings without you guy's picking on him??tumbleweed


Well, if you're going Hot Red or Hot Pink, OK. But I have to draw the line if you're going Goth Black or anything with glitter.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Todd said:


> Well, if you're going Hot Red or Hot Pink, OK. But I have to draw the line if you're going Goth Black or anything with glitter.


Great now I need to re-paint.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

omegajb said:


> Todd said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you're going Hot Red or Hot Pink, OK. But I have to draw the line if you're going Goth Black or anything with glitter.
> ...


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

-Skinny magazines go in the 1911
-Mags with HK logo go in USP
-Glock mags go in the Glock
-Mags with Walther logo go in P99

The only reason I mark mags are for potential destruction after further testing. If they start to fail, they get painted, tested later, discarded if they continue to fail.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I only have 2-3 mags for most of my pistols. So they are always with the gun they fit.
...same goes for my rifles


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> The only reason I mark mags are for potential destruction after further testing. If they start to fail, they get painted, tested later, discarded if they continue to fail.


I do the same thing. I only have 1 handgun in each caliber so no way to mix them up.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> I do the same thing. I only have 1 handgun in each caliber so no way to mix them up.


With my current favorite, S&W M&P's, all the mags look alike. The 9 & 40's will slip right in the wrong gun. .45's are a bit larger but look alike.

My Grandson grabbed a 9MM mag off the tailgate one day and slipped it into my .40. When he fired it sounded like a very light load but the bullet travelled a number of feet and the case, forward half, fire formed to .40 diameter. Given the fact we have a large number of each ID marks are well worth the effort.

And Todd, we only use a little bit of glitter but never with mauve polish. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

The problem I have is the guns and mags are in the mid size gun vault and there isn't a lot of real estate inside.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*dude!*

:smt023 Sonny Boy, is this yours? dang, quite impressive!



Sonny Boy said:


> Buy the trays at local hardware store and use a lable maker.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

jc27310 said:


> :smt023 Sonny Boy, is this yours? dang, quite impressive!


The magazine storage was driving me crazy and I came up with the idea on day while at Lowes. Saw the tray, got my Brother label makers and there it is.

I only took pictures of 1/2 of the magazines in this safe, for illustration purposes. Thanks for the kind words. :mrgreen:


----------

